# car sickness



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like you have a good plan in place. Hopefully he will just grow out of it in time.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We just had our first experience with that. Bogey has never been car sick and is in the car for a few minutes every day when he goes to day care. We left him with my parents for two weeks at Christmas while we were vacationing and on the trip home he was terribly sick and was drooling to the point of dehydration. It was awful!

I think he ate too much that morning plus we took windy roads, and we had never left him for that long before so I'm sure his whole system was off. But after that trip (it was the worst 5 hours of his life, I'm sure) he was so scared to get back in the car. We called the vet who suggested meds, but I didn't want to do that since it was a onetime incident.

Here's how we solved the problem: 

We both got in the car with him for 5-10 minutes three times a day. We never left the parking lot, we just talked to him, pet him and gave him a few treats. Then we let him out and went back inside. After 2 days we started driving around the block, with me in the backseat petting him and giving him treats every so often. When he would start to drool I would just talk softly to him. We did the driving thing until we'd worked our way up to driving to the daycare (about 6 minutes from our house) and then we'd turn around and go home.

We did this for about a week, and on the last day we made him stay in the back without me there and I didn't give him any treats until we got all the way home.

He's never been car sick since and the drooling has completely stopped.


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

Our first golden had bouts of car sickness for her whole puppyhood. She mysteriously outgrew it. I can't explain why.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!
I don't want to put him on meds but I feel so sorry for him when he is so anxious.
Last Friday when I walked back to my car after an hour walk Taco just stopped and laid down on the side of the road when he saw our car around the corner. If he wanted to say: Do you think I will go back to that car? NO WAY! He doesn't accept any treats at that point, no matter how nice they are....
I'll try what you were doing Bogey's mom. 3x 5 min every day (also a nice job for my kids ;-))
I am going to continue what I am doing and hope that he will outgrow it. 
Thanks for all the advice guys!!
~Jerseygirl


----------

